# Newborn kid with wry neck



## ChksontheRun (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a newborn kid, born with a wry neck.  She was breach and I had to help with a little traction to her legs, but otherwise, no know birth injury.  She hangs her head down and can't seem to lift it by herself above the level of her shoulders.  She is now 2 days old, nurses well, and seems active, although she does not do the happy dance that her brother does.  I have been doing "physical therapy" 4 - 5 times a day and although I can passively move her head in all directions she does not seem to want/or is not able to do it herself.  My thought is that she was in a bad position in her momma, but I have never heard of this and can't seem to find much on line about it.  I have given her a bose injection and a vit b injection just in case, but it didn't seem to make much difference.

Has anyone ever seen this in their goats and what did you do if anything to help.  She is of course the prettiest of the kids so far this season and I would hate to have to put her down because of a weak neck when otherwise she seems to be doing ok.....  Opinions Please!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2016)

As long as she's eating and mobile (even though not jumping for joy) I'd keep helping her along. Hopefully she's just a little behind and will catch up with her brother.

@Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @babsbag @ragdollcatlady @frustratedearthmother ?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2016)

I am sorry, but I have no advice to offer as I have never seen this. 

I would have suspected the same thing, poor positioning, but I would think that by now, her muscles should have relaxed/stretched/strengthened to the point that she should be able to move normally. I would likely have done the BoSe as well if I felt that her muscles needed a boost. Hope she comes around for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2016)

I've never seen this
I think you are doing all you can


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks you all.  We will definitely keep up the work for a while, I just wish I know if she was going to improve.  This is one of the challenges of animal husbandry right?  Here is a picture to show you what I am talking about.  She is the pretty white one with lovely long ears.  (Mini Nubian)


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful kid!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2016)

She's a beauty alright... I sure hope she pulls through.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 20, 2016)

I agree with giving her a chance - she is really a pretty girl.  But, after a few days if it doesn't look to be improving it might be worth an x-ray or an exam by a vet to see what you're dealing with.  It almost looks like there might be an upward/outward curve to the top of her neck - or it could just as easily be her hair making it look like that.  Please keep us informed - looks like a great learning experience for a bunch of us.  Just sorry that you're having to deal with this.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2016)

Showed my wife the picture
She reminded me we had a kid like that a few years ago
She was fine after a few days
Hope yours is too


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 21, 2016)

So today is day 4.  She did a little of the happy dance for the first time today.  She is nursing well with no assistance and perhaps pulled her head above her shoulders for just a second today.  Will keep you posted.  It is slow, but perhaps a little progress.  Still hopeful


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 21, 2016)

Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

That sounds like a great start! Are you still working with her PT wise to bring her head up manually? Would be good to give the muscles a little stretch so they don't forget where they're supposed to be able to go to.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 21, 2016)

Glad to hear she's improving, hope it continues


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 21, 2016)

Yep, P.T. 5 times per day over the weekend, and now that the work week has started, 3-4 times per day.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 25, 2016)

Look at her now.  Still hangs her head a little when standing, but this is the best we have seen her yet.  Go Shannon Go!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2016)

That's awesome!  Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 25, 2016)

It probably just got in a bad position in the uterus or birth canal and she probably just has a crick in her neck that feels better when she holds it down


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 30, 2016)

So I won't keep boring you all, but look at her now.  Sometimes patience is difficult when we want them to be healthy right away.  She is not quite 100% but looking better every day.  We think we will keep her.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not boring at all  Indeed wonderful and teaching us all  Thanks


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Boring us?  Really?  I'm pretty certain that your success and the pics to prove it will be an immense help to someone else down the road! Imagine the hope you will have given them when they see that they too might be able to help and save a future kid with this same issue! You've done a good service! I hope you'll continue to update on that pretty little girl over time... I don't know about others, but I love the follow up stories from successes.

Now I wish I could remember who it was that had a goat with (what I believe and the vet thought was) polio....  I'd really like to know if the goat recovered with the treatment. Might have to back scan my posts to find them...


----------



## Sunny75 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi.  I have a kid born today whise neck looks exactly like your little does and was wondering how she is doing.  She looked like a big improvement in that last picture..


----------

